# Basic Information



## Quick Sand (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey, I'm interested in learning something about guns, pistols, firearms etc. The only contact I've ever had with them is going hunting with my father ONCE when I was about 8 and just this past summer I learned to fire blanks from an 1867 antique Snider-Enfield.

I was wondering if you took a gun course offered by the local police or something, do they provide the weapons or are you supposed to have your own? I have no current interest in owning a gun or having one in my personal possession but I would like to learn how they work, how to fire safely, how to take them apart, even to know if a weapon has a lock or something on it. 

I think that knowledge is power. I want to understand them and know everything I can about them just in case something ever happens. 

Do courses usually cover a specific model weapon or are they more general and stuff? I didn't need to take a full course or get a license or anything to fire the blanks at work. We do some special training but all told it's probably less then 3 hours and it's all on the job. 

Thanks in advance. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 17, 2003)

Not sure about Canada, but many states in the USA do have shooting ranges.  Many of these ranges sometimes rent firearms and may have instructors on site to teach how to use them.  Some ranges may be associated with a gun club and members of these clubs are usually eager to help you understand firearms.

Other ranges may require you to bring your own firearms to use their facilities.

If the range does not have firearms training, they should be able to refer you to a good course.  The police may be able to provide you with training, but they usually will not loan or rent guns.

Your best bet would be to contact ranges and/or gun clubs.  I know Canada does have gun clubs.  

You might want to do a search on www.packing.org to find out the nearest range/gun club for Canadian provinces.  That website is heavily USA centered, but there are several links devoted to Canada.

- Ceicei


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 18, 2003)

In the US most intro courses will provide firearms; Canada I don't know.  Check a local shooting club, they should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know where you are located. In my city there is a range where people can just get basic instruction and then shoot off a variety of handguns in a conventional indoor range. There's also a one-day course you can do about handling and safety that will get you your safety certificate. 

Guns are really extremely simple machines compared to, say, a car or something.


----------



## Seig (Jan 23, 2004)

Check to see if there is an Izaak Walton League in your area.  They not only offer gun introduction and safety courses, but I believe they also provide the firearms.


----------

